# off topic



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

This is completely off topic but as we are all in south wales I thought I would share this with you all.





 A bit of fun to destress

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks SMCWales, I seen this on the news the other day, I think it is fab


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is brill

i saw it on tv the other day


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol..... Lurving it!!!!


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL that's gd 1st time for me 2 hear it i hav been told bowt it brill x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cant get it out of my head now lol


----------

